# cvsup config file stable_supfile question



## pgmrdlm (Jun 1, 2010)

Today I copied the stable_supfile from the  /usr/share/examples/cvsup to the root directory, and changed the cvsup mirror to download from. This is the only line I changed because reading the comments above the default release tag, I thought this would acquire me the source for the stable release.


```
# The following line is for 8-stable.  If you want 7-stable, 6-stable,
# 5-stable, 4-stable, 3-stable, or 2.2-stable, change to "RELENG_7",
# "RELENG_6", "RELENG_5", "RELENG_4", "RELENG_3", or "RELENG_2_2"
# respectively.
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8
```

Ran the cvsup command line, rebuilt the world and did a uname -a and was supprized when I seen the following:

```
8.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-PRERELEASE #0: Mon May 31 21:35:09 EDT 2010
```

Ummmm, reading the comments for the cvs tag, I thought I had the correct value there.  I know that 8.1 was just released today(seen the notice cross my  pidgin twitter screen).

But... I wanted the latest 8.0 stable.  Did I need to make the tag RELENG_8_0??

I don't know what I did wrong.


----------



## sixtydoses (Jun 1, 2010)

From http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/admin.html#RELEASE-CANDIDATE:



> 10.21. I tried to update my system to the latest -STABLE, but got -BETAx, -RC or -PRERELEASE! What is going on?
> 
> Short answer: it is just a name. RC stands for â€œRelease Candidateâ€. It signifies that a release is imminent. In FreeBSD, -PRERELEASE is typically synonymous with the code freeze before a release. (For some releases, the -BETA label was used in the same way as -PRERELEASE.)
> 
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2010)

Tracking RELENG_8 means you're tracking 8-STABLE. This will move from 8.0-STABLE to currently 8.1-PRERELEASE. You may even see a few 8.1-RC come by. Once 8.1-RELEASE is out the door your 8-STABLE will become 8.1-STABLE.


----------

